# Anyone going anywhere?



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Come on turkey guys lets pick this board up.. Anyone going anywhere?


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

Probably not this year but I would LOVE to go out on a Merriam turkey hunt some day.


----------



## bowhunt4fun (Nov 5, 2007)

Kansas, for Rios, it will be my third year. Lots of birds.

Done 2 slams before, but Kansas is a really fun place to hunt turkeys.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

bowhunt4fun said:


> Kansas, for Rios, it will be my third year. Lots of birds.
> 
> Done 2 slams before, but Kansas is a really fun place to hunt turkeys.


 I did KS last year.. Either know the girlfriend and I shot 3 birds the first day and tagged out in 5 minutes the second morning.. I wasnt impressed with the number of birds where we were, if that makes sense LOL


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I have been asked to guide at the Northwest Tennessee Kids hunting for a Cure hunt but havent commited yet.. 

I will be hitting SD for the 6th straight year.. Oklahoma again for sure.. 

Havent decided on a third state maybe WY again.. I like to hit a new state each year so am also considering NE or MT.. 

The two weeks the girlfriend and I spend on the road is the highlight of my year.. 

Have been invited to Missouri and Kentucky as well so might make a second trip later this year as well depending on if I run out of hunters here..


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Not this year, again. My Turkey hunting pal and his wife decided to have another baby. The dude is 46, what the heck is he thinking?


----------



## gmmerlin (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes, no, maybe...if I can find somewhere to hunt....that has birds
Last springs hunt was empty, saw 1 bird , unfortunately he saw me first


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Michigan of course....

Kentucky for sure....

Ohio is a strong possibility.....

Indiana is a possible.....

And maybe going to try a Iowa/Missouri trip as well.....


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

FireDoc66 said:


> Michigan of course....
> 
> Kentucky for sure....
> 
> ...


Iowas is the finest eastern hunting I have ever seen.. But with the price of tags.. Heck we spent about 400 bucks in tags for 1 1/2 of hunting LOL


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

You are right Ded, that might be the deciding factor in not making that trip. I am on the fence right now.


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Iowas is the finest eastern hunting I have ever seen.. But with the price of tags.. Heck we spent about 400 bucks in tags for 1 1/2 of hunting LOL


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## outdooralex (Jan 7, 2002)

Yeah, the back of my property. I will be a first time turkey hunter and am excited to get into it. We have tons of birds around and we just moved in this past May. My wife and daughter plan on getting a permit also. I have a buddy that is going to start tutoring us on the basics. Can't wait!!!


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

outdooralex said:


> Yeah, the back of my property. I will be a first time turkey hunter and am excited to get into it. We have tons of birds around and we just moved in this past May. My wife and daughter plan on getting a permit also. I have a buddy that is going to start tutoring us on the basics. Can't wait!!!


Get ready to be hooked for life. I shot my first last year on my property and can't wait for April to get here.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Come on turkey guys lets pick this board up.. Anyone going anywhere?


Yes, I'm going on a guided DEDGOOSE turkey hunt on KLR properties LLC.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> Yes, I'm going on a guided DEDGOOSE turkey hunt on KLR properties LLC.


 Im charging this year if you attempt to pay me in that nasty beer you brought last year


----------



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

Anybody ever do Fla.? I need that for my slam, but just haven't gotten down there yet.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Im charging this year if you attempt to pay me in that nasty beer you brought last year


I forgot, you prefer alcoholic energy drinks.


----------

